
More than half of major malware attack’s victims are industrial targets - ciplis
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/29/kaspersky-petya-expetr-not-ransomware-industrial-targets
======
thinkling
> Now, Kaspersky Labs reports that while the finance sector was hit hardest,
> more than 50% of the remaining targets fell into the categories of
> manufacturing or oil and gas.

> “This supports the theory that this malware campaign was not designed as a
> ransomware attack for financial gain,” Kaspersky Labs wrote in a blog
> analysis. “Instead, it appears it was designed as a wiper pretending to be
> ransomware.”

Or maybe it just supports the theory that OS installs on industrial systems
are too often not kept up to date?

